

Facebook Friend Rank - Friend Ranking as a Service (FRaaS) - mikejarema
https://github.com/mikejarema/facebook-friend-rank/

======
mikejarema
I'm in the process of building out a simple Facebook app and had trouble
finding a way to "rank" friends, namely who was closest to the logged-in user.

So, I just built my own web service to do so: Facebook Friend Rank.

I bundled the whole thing as a web service rather than a gem or stand-alone
library because I'm sure most people would want something they can just plug-
in (or make a call to) without worrying about the complexities of running
background jobs, setting up another service on their boxes, etc.

I think Goliath serves as a solid underpinning as this project evolves. The
evented nature of the web service should scale well as the ranking algorithm
evolves to process multiple API calls in parallel.

All told, I'm happy to launch the project to HN, if only for some initial
feedback.

Thanks!

------
mikejarema
Give this project a quick shot & see who your "best" friends are here in the
demo app (bundled with the project):

<http://facebook-friend-rank.herokuapp.com/demo/index.html>

It asks for & requires the read_stream permission to scan your activity log
and see who you most frequently interact with.

The click "Apply Friend Rank" to start the ranking process.

